# Squirrel hunting Gladwin area



## sparky_692 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to invite anyone who is interested in squirrel hunting with a dog to get ahold of me. Always looking for another reason to take the dog out. Weekday evenings are best.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

I am going to be up around Beaverton tomorrow morning. I'm hunting with a friend who just got a young feist pup. The pup will not be hunting. I'm going to show him the ropes with my MT. Cur. Maybe we can meet up. 
If you're interested I'm best reached by phone or text. 517-285-4546
Ed


----------

